# The Window Coffee Room



## stephen-w (Mar 26, 2011)

If you are in Norwich The Window Coffee Room in Wensum Street, do very good coffee,

Hayley the barista came 5th in the 2011 UKBC Final.

http://www.thewindowcoffee.com


----------

